# UK Passport Photos



## akmm (Jan 14, 2014)

I need passport photos for my 10 year old daughter. Her UK passport needs renewing.
I have tried Costco and Walgreens and neither can confidently give me UK passport photos. Anyone have any ideas where I can find somewhere that will CONFIDENTLY provide them? I don't have the time to run the risk of them being rejected.... Help! I live in Naperville, Illinois. 
We are traveling to the Dominican Republic for spring break so time is a factor.....


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

walgreen machines can select the country or size


----------



## akmm (Jan 14, 2014)

*You're Right*



Davis1 said:


> walgreen machines can select the country or size


You're right! However I had to show them that option on their machines and it didn't inspire me with confidence!! They then took the photo with just a full-on view of my daughters face without her shoulders and I don't have the patience to continue. It had already taken ages....


----------



## goyixa (5 mo ago)

akmm said:


> I need passport photos for my 10 year old daughter. Her UK passport needs renewing.
> I have tried Costco and Walgreens and neither can confidently give me UK passport photos. Anyone have any ideas where I can find somewhere that will CONFIDENTLY provide them? I don't have the time to run the risk of them being rejected.... Help! I live in Naperville, Illinois.
> We are traveling to the Dominican Republic for spring break so time is a factor.....


 https://www.perfectpassportphotos.com/ 
Hi everyone,
My husband went to get photos done as specified in Appendix B. We went to walmart and then Walgreens,but both places told us they can't do it in that size. What do we do? Any suggestion


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about the US, but here in Europe, most photo studios will do passport photos in all the appropriate sizes for a variety of countries. You might try contacting a photo studio and show them whatever info is available on the Embassy website concerning the required size and other rules for the UK passport photos. It will probably cost a bit more than Walgreens but it should be do-able.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Following the instructions as per the Passport renewal website, and , with a smart phone, do your own photos.


----------

